# Aluminium meets teak



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

The mailman brought my prize for supporting ECST 14 today. Thanks to E-Shot for donating this beautiful slingshot, and Flatband for running the auction. It looks even better in my hand and Shoots nice too. Some of you will be able to see it at the tournament. Till then I'm enjoying shooting it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one and thanks for the support.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A good deed and a nice shooter, better not gone, happy shooting at the ECST 2014 :thumbsup:


----------

